# Fast, Cheap, Easy Corpsing!



## shadowless (May 1, 2009)

that's awesome! and at my skill level, too...Thanks for posting.


----------



## zombiesrule (Dec 6, 2010)

Can't wait to try this technique this weekend. I have stayed away from corpsing because I'm too impatient, but this is something I can definitely handle and it looks amazing!


----------

